# Scare-A-Con: Turning Stone, Verona, NY 2017



## JudeS1996 (Aug 4, 2017)

TheBren said:


> My wife and I have been eyeing Scare-A-Con for a few years now. We are finally able to go for the first time this year. Anyone else familiar with the convention who can let us know what to expect?


I just moved to Windham, NY. Do you know how close that is? I can probably just Google it... sounds cool


----------



## howboutthosemets (Aug 24, 2017)

TheBren said:


> My wife and I have been eyeing Scare-A-Con for a few years now. We are finally able to go for the first time this year. Anyone else familiar with the convention who can let us know what to expect?


I saw no one has responded to you yet, so I signed up to try and help. We have went for the past several years. It is a small convention but can be a lot of fun. VIP has not been necessary as they haven't had anyone that is _that_ super famous yet. Saturdays are the busiest days. Even then, the only person I have seen a line of more than a few people for has been Sid Haig last year, and that was only about 10-15 min. wait on that day. Most everyone is between $20 and $50 for autographs and pretty much everyone has done free pics with the autographs. Friday night there are normally not that many people there and most guests are available to chat then, but again, everything is in one big room with maybe 4 or 5 rows of vendors and a handful of vendors outside that room. It's possible to do it all in one day, if you go early, but cost being only $10 more we usually get a weekend pass and go every day. I'll be honest, it can get boring after awhile, because you can only walk through the same area and look at the same things so many times over the weekend. That being said, there is always a panel going on in the main room or one of the side rooms, and you could realistically be doing something all the time. I have had to speak there with my ghost hunting team the last few years. I am not sure if you go to cons often, but it is a good one to go to where you can interact with most everyone and not have to be overwhelmed by tons and tons of people. Anything else you would like to know, just ask and I will try and answer.


----------



## catb2394 (Sep 6, 2017)

This is going to be my first time going to Scare-A-Con, and a convention in general, I was hoping someone could answer a few of my questions! Do the celebrities have pictures that you can purchase to sign, or do you have to bring in your own pictures/items? Also is there a sign at the table that says pictures included or do you have to ask and hopefully not offend them? We are looking at going just Saturday so if you have any suggestions for how to get the most out of the day, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## howboutthosemets (Aug 24, 2017)

catb2394 said:


> This is going to be my first time going to Scare-A-Con, and a convention in general, I was hoping someone could answer a few of my questions! Do the celebrities have pictures that you can purchase to sign, or do you have to bring in your own pictures/items? Also is there a sign at the table that says pictures included or do you have to ask and hopefully not offend them? We are looking at going just Saturday so if you have any suggestions for how to get the most out of the day, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


Everyone has pictures at their table already that you can chose from. Some Celebs will sign your item for cheaper than what they want for their own items, some are a little different if its something rare or more valuable, but most are pretty consistent. As far is photographs with them, most are free with autograph purchase, but some higher profile guests like Matthew Lillard do charge for pics separately, or have like "combos" where it is a little cheaper if you want a picture and an autograph with them. As for advice, if you want one of the bigger names like him or Skeet, or even Sid, get their early and get right to their table and in line and get them out of the way, because as the day progresses the lines will get bigger and you will spend time waiting in line when you can be doing other things. Have fun and remember, most everyone there is a big nerd at heart when it comes to this stuff and is into it. And if you see something ppl have at their booths unless it is custom made take a minute and check online cause you can usually find the same thing cheaper there unless you "have to have it" right then. Plus there are a lot of places to eat around and you can come and go as you please. Park in the parking garage and go in and follow the signs and it is easy to find.


----------

